# Directv Remote & Vizio TV



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm still having a problem getting the two to work properly. Does anybody know which 5 digit code I should be using with the Directv H20-600 and the Vizio VX37L? Using code 10178, I can turn the Directv receiver and the Vizio on, but when I press off, the Directv receiver shuts off, but the Vizio has a blue screen.

Thank You Bob H.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

That also happens on my Toshiba TV. I have to move the switch to TV and press the PWR button, it turns off then.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Rpbertxyz said:


> I'm still having a problem getting the two to work properly. Does anybody know which 5 digit code I should be using with the Directv H20-600 and the Vizio VX37L? Using code 10178, I can turn the Directv receiver and the Vizio on, but when I press off, the Directv receiver shuts off, but the Vizio has a blue screen.
> 
> Thank You Bob H.


Give these other Vizio codes a try
10864
10885
11756


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> That also happens on my Toshiba TV. I have to move the switch to TV and press the PWR button, it turns off then.


I found if I hit the power on button, that will turn off the TV, then when I hit the power off button, the receiver shuts off. Two steps instead of one.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Try 10056 for the Vizio


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the same TV and I have the same problem you have. It doesn't really bother me pressing the seperate buttons to turn the TV and reciever off, but I wish there was a way I could get the Directv remote to switch between my TV inputs. The TV input button on the Directv remote doesn't do anything.

Does this button work for other types of TV's? I've never had any luck with it on any of my previous TV's either.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> That also happens on my Toshiba TV. I have to move the switch to TV and press the PWR button, it turns off then.


Try code 11656 for your toshiba.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

When it comes vizio and the input key, you're out of luck as far as the white directv remotes go, sorry.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> Try 10056 for the Vizio


Thank You, that code took care of the on and off problem. The input, I don't use anyway.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Rpbertxyz said:


> Thank You, that code took care of the on and off problem. The input, I don't use anyway.


AFAIK, there is NO code that will let you use the TV Input button with any Vizio TV. Maybe when DIRECTV comes out with the RC64 remote...

For that matter, I can't find a code that works with my Oppo DV-970HD upconverting DVD player either.


----------



## lenjack (Nov 15, 2006)

Also, 11499, 11758. I also found that pressing power on, then power off does a complete shutdown.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

lenjack said:


> Also, 11499, 11758. I also found that pressing power on, then power off does a complete shutdown.


Only the RC64rb has those codes.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Rpbertxyz said:


> I'm still having a problem getting the two to work properly. Does anybody know which 5 digit code I should be using with the Directv H20-600 and the Vizio VX37L? Using code 10178, I can turn the Directv receiver and the Vizio on, but when I press off, the Directv receiver shuts off, but the Vizio has a blue screen.
> 
> Thank You Bob H.


Couldn't get my Vizio--I have the 32L model--to respond to the remote either. I had to buy a Harmony Remote (676 model on sale today on Amazon for $49.95 including shipping). That took care of the problem.

The HR20 standard remote likewise will not control my Denon AVR 2708 amplifier on my HT setup. My existing Harmony that I used for the HR10 setup I formerly had works fine. Of course, even though I didn't use the peanut TiVo remote, it controlled the Denon AVR 2708 just fine.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

The code: 10056 works with many Vizio models with everything other than TV input. I have confirmation that it works for my L32HD and over on AVSforum this is the code that is mentioned most often as giving the best results.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

jwd45244 said:


> The code: 10056 works with many Vizio models with everything other than TV input. I have confirmation that it works for my L32HD and over on AVSforum this is the code that is mentioned most often as giving the best results.


I found another post that mentioned 10178 as a possible solution. 10056 didn't work, but 10178 does!


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

10178 is the recommended code from the manufacturer. I have found that 10056 is the best code for my 2 Vizios.


----------

